# Songs of Lust



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

This is it! This is the place for all those songs of lust and passion. Of course to set the mood we all need a song or two to illustrate exactly why love and lust are quite different..... animals...

******CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)

Well this thread is inappropriate.........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)

and from the king of smoooooooth


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2017)

*Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing*


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well this thread is inappropriate.........






You think so?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


>



Song is really about Cocaine.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No.....come on....don't bust my bubble dude


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****




I love watching Meatloaf....he puts so much energy into his music


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)

Even country's got a few.......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Care4all (Dec 16, 2017)

I Put a Spell on You....CCR


----------



## Vastator (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)

lusting another man's woman


Big black boots
Long blonde hair
She's so sweet
With her get back stare
Well I could see
You home with me
But you were with another man, yeah!
I know we
Ain't got much to say
Before I let you get away, yeah!
I said, are you gonna be my girl?


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

ChrisL


PS: Them skinny things in that video ain't nothin' to what I've seen.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh! The obvious:

Newsflash: I'm from the Dirty South.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

I used to think it sounded like she said, "uh oh, uh oh banana!"


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



That song is about like a septic colon. (skip the extra gross stuff I woulda inserted here)
If they're asking me, no, not at all.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)

drifter said:


>



I'm surprised someone else has heard of this band.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)

I guess this counts.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2017)

a bit of Madonna


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2017)

and this one too I think? .."Holiday" and all that back then...it all happened you know...all of it to the last piece...

mild lust here ...mild...feeling good all the same

*Madonna - Holiday [Audio]*


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well, I don't think that is something you need to worry about.    It's only a song.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Montrovant said:


>



  I don't think that is "lust."  That is psychopathy.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Awesome tune!  The Bad Boys from Boston!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL
> 
> 
> PS: Them skinny things in that video ain't nothin' to what I've seen.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL
> 
> 
> PS: Them skinny things in that video ain't nothin' to what I've seen.



This one goes out to all the chubby chasers!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL
> ...


]

DJ refused to play that @ my friend's wedding!  I tried.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2018)

have we post this? apologies if we have


Bad Girls..i....isn't this a great song...yes no? ok....cool....no problem.............I love this tune

*Donna Summer- Bad Girls  all lyrics and all that....*


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2018)

when I was in the Diplomatic Service ....everybody liked this music....only  the music.....nothing more...the rest was a joke.....but the music was good.......vulgarity and ordinarity was a joke. of course what scum......but good tunes were ok.


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2018)

((( drifter )))


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2018)

oh c'mon now

WHY SO SERIOUS? HMMMMMMM???


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

....I'm only joking in this thread my friends.....only joking .....


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)

One of the best ever, sung by one of the best ever...  "Love is an angel disguised as Lust!"   How true!


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 7, 2018)

And of course...


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> One of the best ever, sung by one of the best ever...  "Love is an angel disguised as Lust!  How true!




Gorgeous song with beautiful arrangements! never heard it before... into my favorites it goes!


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)

skye said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best ever, sung by one of the best ever...  "Love is an angel disguised as Lust!  How true!
> ...






Yeah, it is hauntingly good!


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)

And this is one of the most beautiful voices ever.


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 7, 2018)

Crazy Bitch kills this song, though, as good as it is. It is good.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


>



You're making me feel old with these posts.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2018)

...and of course,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


>




That goes so appropriately with your sig of Clinton tripping


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah, you & me both


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



That was such an awesome summer!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Markle (Jan 22, 2018)

From 1970 and not much comes close.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2018)

For Coyote

*****SMILE*****


----------



## cnm (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2018)

*Lords Of Acid - Rough Sex - YouTube*


----------



## Coyote (Jan 25, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> For Coyote
> 
> *****SMILE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)

Grindy!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 28, 2018)

Unbelievably hot video/song.......


----------



## deannalw (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 29, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 16, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 17, 2019)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jun 3, 2019)

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs- Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## konradv (Jun 3, 2019)

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 3, 2019)

Don't let your Meat Loaf:


----------



## konradv (Jun 3, 2019)

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show- Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me*


----------



## Mindful (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2019)

rip W


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 19, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Sep 20, 2019)

Patti Smith- Dancing Barefoot


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## impuretrash (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 19, 2021)

*Burned this song to a CD a few years ago. Love this remix


*


----------



## lg325 (Jan 21, 2021)

Percy sledge when a man loves a woman


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 1, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 11, 2021)




----------



## emilynghiem (May 11, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 18, 2021)

Muddy Waters' song, "I Just Want To Make Love To You", pretty much covers the bases on this topic.  Foghat did a wild cover of the song that rocks pretty good.  Muddy's original is better, slow and gritty, and COVERED in sex.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bluzman61 (May 25, 2021)

An obvious one - "Young Lust", by Pink Floyd


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ringo (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## whoisit (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 551367
> 
> *****SMILE*****


I saw them with Queensryche in Atlanta Ga in 1989.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## westwall (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 11, 2022)

*****GRIN*****


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 11, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 586427
> 
> *****GRIN*****



Lord have mercy. That is one heck of a caboose.

In times like this the only words that come to mind are God Bless America! Oh yes indeed!

Ah well. I'm sure she's a respectable lady and we're just all a bunch of pigs. Heh heh...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2022)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 19, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 586427
> 
> *****GRIN*****



HD version, since Damaged Eagle's Internet connection must run on a two-stroke weed wacker motor...



God Bless America!!

I actually like the whole outfit, to be honest. And there's something to be said for sensible shoes. Or boots, in this case. They just go together. Nawmean?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 1, 2022)

I went through it best I could so many songs,so little time,


----------



## whoisit (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 4, 2022)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate


----------



## whoisit (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Feb 4, 2022)

_


----------



## whoisit (Feb 4, 2022)

Ringo said:


> _



Friends and I did a lot of Disco dancing to Donna Summers songs.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2022)

My homeboy Ripper.

Better audio


----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2022)




----------

